# Các diễn đàn khác > Mua bán >  Đặc sản Bắc Kạn:măng, miến, nấm hương, mộc nhĩ rừng, hạt bí, lạp sườn, bánh gio...

## bangdeptrai

*.*

Chuyên phân phối sỉ và lẻ các loại đặc sản *Măng, Miến, Nấm Hương, mộc nhĩ rừng, hạt bí, lạp sườn, bánh gio...*
Các món ăn lạ miệng, ngon sạch, không hóa chất là những mặt hàng đặc sản được lựa chọn địa chỉ kỹ càng và đáng tin cẩn tận nơi tại *Bắc Kạn xa xôi*.
_Chúng tôi nhận Vận chuyển toàn quốc_

*Chi tiết liên hệ: 

Điện thoại: Ms Huyền: 0989964808 - 0166 987 8872
Mr Đoàn: 098 674 8899 
Viber, zalo: Ms Huyền: 0989964808
Yahoo: thuhuyen_pt2004
Web: http://nongsanvungmien.com
Face: Đặc Sản Bắc Kạn*
*
1 - MĂNG BẮC KẠN: 

Đặc sản của núi rừng tây bắc. Mình đảm bảo là chất lượng ngon, giòn. Đây là 1kg, túi nào cũng ngon như thế này các mẹ ah.
Ngày xuân trong mâm cơm đón khách của người Việt Nam, sẽ chẳng thể nào thiếu được món ăn chế biến từ măng. Dù chế biến cách nào, cái món ăn ấy vẫn chất chứa những cái hồn hậu, mộc mạc tinh nguyên của núi rừng Tây Bắc. Đó chính là măng mầm, măng vầu, măng lưỡi lợn, đặc sản của Bắc Kan

**Măng Mầm: 250.000đ/ kg

Măng lưỡi lợn

Măng nứa

2 - MIẾN DONG : 

Đâylà các loại miến đặc sản miến núi giản dị chân quê, không hóa chất tẩyrửa, hoàn toàn nguyên chất.
Miến có thể dùng hàng ngày, làm quà hoặc chế biến riêng cho những người ăn kiêng, béo phì...

MIẾN DONG TRIỆU THỊ TÁ 75.000đ/1 kg


MIẾN DONG BA BỂ 65.000đ/ kg


MIẾN DONG NHẤT THIỆN 65.000đ/ kg


MIẾN DONG CHÍNH TUYỂN GIÁ 65.000đ/ 1kg





3- NẤM HƯƠNG RỪNG BẮC CẠN: 400.000đ

Hương thơm dậy mùi !Không thể lẫn vào đâu được. Sản vật từ núi rừng Bắc Kạn
Món này, mình chỉ giao hàng khi các mẹ lấy 0.5kg trở lên nhé




4 - MỘC NHĨ RỪNG

Mộc nhĩ rừng xịn nhé các mẹ, các mẹ lưu ý giúp mình là mộc nhĩ chỗ tớ mọc tự nhiên, bông to bông nhỏ, bà con đi rừng hái về phơi nên không có loại mộc nhĩ to đều đâu ạ, cái này đã phơi rất khô nên trông càng bé nhưng khi ngâm nước ấm mộc nhĩ nở ra bông cũng không nhỏ lắm đâu.

MỘC NHĨ ĐEN CẤY

MỘC NHĨ RỪNG BẮC KẠN

5 - HẠT BÍ

HẠT BÍ CHƯA RANG 150/1KG, HẠT BÍ ĐÃ RANG 170k/1KG


6 - LẠP SƯỜN BẮC KẠN


7 - BÁNH GIO BẮC KẠN

NHẬN ĐẶT BÁNH GIO ĂN TẾT
GIÁ: 5000d/ 1 bánh
SỐ LƯỢNG ODER TỐI THIỂU: 10 chiếc VÀ TRẢ BÁNH SAU 2 NGÀY ODER.
CÁC MẸ ODER BÁNH VUI LÒNG ĐT: Ms Huyền: 0989964808


Ngoài ra chúng tôi còn cung cấp nhiều đặc sản khác của Bắc Kạn như: khâu nhục, thịt trâu gác bếp.....

MÙA TẾT SẮP ĐẾN RỒI, ĐỂ CHO NGÔI NHÀ CHÚNG TA ĐA DẠNG THÊM PHẦN THỰC PHẨM CÁC MẸ HÃY NHANH TAY ALLO CHO HUYỀN ĐẶT HÀNG NHÉ:  ĐT, ZALO, VIBER: 0989964808*

----------

